# Viper 5806V Install Questions



## yaric008

So i got this 5806V and I've installed plenty of alarm systems in the past and do wiring all the time. My question is, are there any other more detail guides anywhere for this thing? The quick guide is not very helpful. The obvious things are simple but I need more explanation of what some of the wires do and go to. For instance, there is two starter outputs, one positive, one negative, why? What is activation input? Why are there multiple ignition inputs and outputs? And several other similar things. I have managed to find install manuals for other models of Viper alarms, but for some reason the 5806V has almost nothing that I can find. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild

Here's a link has a link in it for your unit, you said you have done these before but then you can't read the wire assignments?

THE12VOLT.com
Viper 5806V Remote Start Installation Issue


----------



## yaric008

jaggerwild said:


> ...you said you have done these before but then you can't read the wire assignments?


Well, evidently not...

I had found that thread before, but it's not a lot of help unless you have that particular car. I'm luckily hooking this up to a 1992 so don't really have many of the same issues, especially with the immobilizer and what not.

I guess really what I was hoping for what just some basic explanation of what some of the connections on the viper wiring do. The quick guide is just that, very quick. The previous alarms I installed came with installation manuals and would briefly tell you the wires purpose, not just it's name. Viper specifically says in the manual, only allow a dealer to install. So basically it doesn't give you that brief description of the wires purpose.

The more I think about it, i'm thinking i just don't need to connect a majority of these wires to anything. All i really need is the system to provide power to the accessory and ignition wires, then hit the starter. I'm thinking this secondary (-) starter output doesn't apply here, same with these secondary ignition outputs. It would be nice to know for sure though...


----------



## jaggerwild

Yeah some don't get used, second ignition depends on the car. the negative starter no need, should be 2 door wires one positive one negative(one will be used the other not). 
Activation input would be if you use a second unit to trigger the remote starter, not needed. I wouldn't cut them off, just make them neat and wire tie them. Trim the ends off them so no exposed wires stick out.
Need more ask, don't forget the heater wire(brown if it's a GM).


----------

